

Introducing Kamuze a social network focused on movies, tv shows and music - Kamuze
http://www.kamuze.com

======
koopajah
The idea seems interesting. In france we have already this kind of social
network with www.senscritique.com and they also handle books and video games
too, don't know if you've heard of them (as they seem limited to French
language for now)

~~~
kamuzehq
Thanks. Yes it quite the same concept as senscritique.com. Only you can also
track what you have watched,collected and check-in.

